# Yoyo loach compatibility



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

hi there.

I recently lost a yoyo loach that I had had for a long time. I still have his/her companion. I want to get a few more so he/she will have company but I worry about size differences. The one I have now is big, and the ones I do get will most certainly be smaller. Should I worry about aggression? 

He seems to be ok as he is.. He frolics with the other bottom dwellers in my tank, ie all the cories, but I am not opposed to getting some more yoyos, I just worry about them not getting along well due to differences in size.

thoughts?

Gina


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Loaches really must be in groups of at least 5. They are a remarkably social fish, and observing the continual interaction between members of such a group makes it very evident why this is necessary.

Your concern over problems from the now-dominant loach is wise. But with this species, Botia almorhae, I think you should be OK if you add 4 at the same time. Initial "aggression" will be spread out, and the playful nature will likely take over. I would certainly do this if it were me, without question.

Byron.


----------

